# Newer Cape Horn owners.....



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Is there any way one of you who own one of the newer models could tell me the height of you letters (chrome Cape Horn letters) I am wanting to get some for my older Cape Horn and the factory says they can't sell them to me for some reason so I am just going to order some online but need to know what size they are. I was assuming about 2-3/4" 3"?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

why not make them whatever size you want?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I was wanting to go with what they came with from the factory, I have a 1997 21' Cape Horn and I just repainted it black. I didn't want to order something that would be too small or large and look odd. 

If I wait until I get home to order them, I won't get them until after I leave again. I work a month offshore then about two weeks home.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

You can have an authorized Cape Horn order them for you if you want an original set of decals.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Ahh didn't know that. Thanks so sunset or sunrise marine on 98 in Navarre could do it?


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> You can have an authorized Cape Horn order them for you if you want an original set of decals.





BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Ahh didn't know that. Thanks so sunset or sunrise marine on 98 in Navarre could do it?


They will only give you the letters that originally were placed on the boat in the year it was made. They will not provide letters from newer models years to be placed on older hulls. It's been discussed on THT and here several times...something to do with not wanting to allow people to portray their boat as being newer than it is. 

Seems odd to me, if the guy wants new 2013 stickers let him have them even if he owns a 2000 Cape Horn. He brought you the business in the first place and the HIN ultimately tells everything you need to know in regards to build info.

Just my opinion. You'll probably save money though getting them made elsewhere


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Is there somewhere local that can do it?


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I dont know if local people woild.print them or not because of copyright stuff but I saw a website called vinylapproach.com and they seem to have every boat decal known to man new and old. I have never dealt with them so I dont know if theyare any good or the prices. You can try ebay its probably cheaper if you want the real plain lower case cape horn logo thats straight letters just gotta find someone who has that chrome color available and knows/has that specific font. Might be better paying a little more from a company that specializes in it so u get an original decal. Goodluck.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah, I can get letters online just not sure what size I need.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

I would guess 3 inches and I wouldnt go smaller than that on a boat your size if you r talking about style in the following pic , but rather have one thats a tad bigger than end up with one thats too small. Maybe get some printer paper and marker or if u have a program u can print from then print it out 3" letters and tape it on boat and stand back and see if that size looks right.

​


----------

